# .222 Remington contender barrel super 14



## hudt0330260 (7 mo ago)

Who else shoots a contender in .222 ?
.......
I'm a huge fan of the 7mm-TCU
But .. the triple duce really has my attention.
Looking like I'm going to have to learn how to reform .223 brass into .222 Brass..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is interesting...


----------



## gemihur (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a 10" octagonal barrel in .222 Rem
Got it mainly to expand the nostalgic aspect of contender development
Had a 21" tapered barrel but got it rechambered to 222 Rem Mag Imp to "be all it could be"
*





Bellm TCs - .222 Rem Mag Imp


Official Mike Bellm's TC Performance Headquarters, Thompson Center Arms Co, Encore and G2 Trigger Job instructions, TC Encore and G2 Trigger Jobs, TC Contender Trigger Jobs, TC Encore and G2 TriggerSprings, TC Encore and Contender G2 Oversize Hinge Pins, TC Contender and Encore G2 Hammer...



web.archive.org












*


----------

